# How's your 2012 Cruze handling the snow?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

As the title says, how's your 2012 Cruze handling the snow? Much of the northern areas of the nation have finally experienced snow this week, so this thread seemed appropriate. 

For my 2012 Eco MT, it's handling the white stuff all right on its snow tires. It's needed the grip to get going on a few occasions so far this winter. Wheelspin starting off is an issue. It's being fixed by starting in 2nd, or short-shifting to 2nd as quickly as possible. I'm not surprised, considering it's a 3000 lb car with tons of torque down low. It also is a very competent highway car. It handles 45-50 mph on the snow just fine, again on snow tires. I'd give it a B+ in the snow, with points being demerited for the issues getting started in deeper snow.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

2011 cruze 2lt auto. no major issues. my tires are just about out of "safe" tread, so during lots of slush theres a small loss of traction but always digs in and finds some

the tires are probably ok in the spring/summer, but they'll be replaced before winter next year

22k miles currently and this is my cruze's 2nd winter


----------



## bwaniger (Jan 22, 2012)

I too have a 2012 Cruze ECO 6MT, and with the stock tires i'd say it isn't the greates, i will definitely be getting winter tires and rims for next year!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am yet to see my first winter with the Cruze. Should be OK I hope. No snow tires but considered buying Still have factory Firestone 710s with 13500 on them) . In Cincinnati hard to say how much snow we will get. Remains to be seen but we got ice!!!! lots of fun!!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally got a chance to drive in the snow - only about 2 inches but it was excellent. this is the factory all season firestone tires. 

felt very secure and didn't skid or anything. felt very safe


----------



## Skagit ECO (Sep 19, 2011)

My 2012 Eco MT with stock Assurance tires works very well in the NW snow. I do switch off the traction control when going up slippery hills to keep the power up.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I drove through 6 inches of snow on stock tires just fine. I do have a little wheelspin sometimes(I have 6MT) I had a bit of a hard time on one hill, i crept very slow up it, but it was about a 60 degree incline and they had not even plowed it yet, i did it as a test. lol


----------



## PBMooreInCMH (Jan 1, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze Eco MT is doing great so far. Had a small fish tail issue on the highway on Saturday morning but I just took my foot off the gas. Could not go very fast cause part of the highway either was covered in snow or just wet pavement.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Stock tires on the LTZ handle well in the snow so far. We haven't had any big storms by me yet but I have driven in 3-4" with no trouble.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been lucky that we haven't had any major storms in my neck of the woods yet, because the stock all season Continental tires do not inspire confidence in the few inches that we've had this month. Still haven't gotten the rims for snows, and if we get hit hard before I do, I'll either call in for the day, or run the spare vehicle.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a 2011 whats up with the discrimination? hmph. No jk jk . LTZ stock tires perform well in the snow. Its performed admirably so far.. only had to deal with 3'' but it seems solid and well planted. No complaints.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2013)

I live in the Pocono mountains and we have had several different size snow falls. I also own a 2012 and a 2013 Cruze and both cars have OE Firestone tires. I am very disappointed with how poorly both of my cars handled in the snow. My wife and I were just discussing replacing the OE tires with a different manufacture because of how poorly they handled. I also have been in the tire industry my whole life that's why I am looking at the tires. I would like to hear others thoughts.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

*I love living in Florida... just saying

#f**kthesnow
*


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well my 2012 1lt rs at is sitting safely in the driveway. Havent drivin in snow yet since I have a 4x4 I use for my hour commute to work. Never know when I need 4whl drive so I have been driving my 4x4 just in case I need it. The cruze is probably fast asleep by now since its been a good 2 weeks since shes moved.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

snow- what's that?!
j/k aside- think I missed my chance this past weekend, going up to the sierras. Maybe next year i'll post an experience (w chains)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The stuff you drive east on I 80 or 50 to see when you just have to go see it .
It comes down in feet there ,not inches that we get. 
When get to sac.you turn left bro you know white with yellar when you just have to releave yourself on this 2 hour ride in these **** mountains , and did we bring the tire chains along this trip stuff. I am OK with it grew up with this stuff and IT does not Like it at all .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gumby said:


> I live in the Pocono mountains and we have had several different size snow falls. I also own a 2012 and a 2013 Cruze and both cars have OE Firestone tires. I am very disappointed with how poorly both of my cars handled in the snow.


I'm really surprised at your thoughts on the 16in Firestone FR710's, I find them to be superior to most other all season tires I have tried in the past. Where I live we sometimes get powder, other times heavy wet snow. I find I have no issues getting around at all in under 6inches. Any more snow than that I would be bottoming out the car so tires wouldn't make much difference.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

it handles like trying to ride a unicycle through eel ****


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

Although very rare for the UK, we had about 5 inches of the white stuff last week, and Penelope managed it just fine, traction control kicking in a fair bit but it kept me going up some steep country roads straight past other stranded cars. Only running on cheap standard tyres that have about 1/2 tread left. Only time it got stuck was pulling onto the drive where I work, where the snow was topped by a solid 1CM thick layer of hard ice after some light rain and then freezing temperatures which proved fun, but all that was needed was a run up and I was fine. More snow due tonight into tomorrow and hopefully she's manage that fine too.

On a side note, the cruze is definately fun when messing around on an empty snowy car park, holds a good drift. Not exactly the RWD powerslide though...


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

The Stock wheels I'm running are holding their own. In both powered and wet snow. The only issues I have ever had so far have been spinning the tires when the light turns green. I'm impressed that TCS has managed to fix anything I the driver have done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO MT (Goodyear Fuelmax Assurance V rated) tires are good in dry snow. However, they fare poorly in wet snow. I've been impressed with my ECO MT in the snow. Coming from a GM Versatrak AWD system in my Pontaic Montana which drove like it was glued to the snow through a Mitsubishi Lancer that was so-so in the snow, my ECO is very well behaved and predictable in the snow.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

My 2013 LT1 RS does great in the snow with the stock Firestone all season tires. Even pulled a trailer 80 miles in a snow storm last week without any trouble.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I managed to get stuck today even with snow tires. Backing off a iced-over driveway, the rear wheels slipped down off the 4" high driveway surface. Fortunately a quick push was all that was needed.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

no major issues, it has kept me from going into the ditch a couple of times. i have tried in parking lots to spin it and it only does it when the E brake is on. it handles very well in snow hard going up hill... but i have medium profile tire....so no snow tires for me


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty decent, stock all season tires on, I was going about 65-70 km/hr around a bend and the car lost traction, wheels locked up and the TC illuminated on the dash but I corrected it and everything was fine  , I have nothing to compare it to though

Then yesterday I was driving in the country and had to hit the breaks a bit hard because a deer ran out, I'm like okay, next think you know 2 or 3 more are behind him and the last one was literally a foot away from hitting me


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I have an Eco automatic and have been very pleased with the Goodyear Assurance tires. We've had snow and ice, and they haven't had any trouble. With 22,000 miles, they are wearing extremely well. The tread still looks new. I'll probably replace them with the same thing, but I don't see the need until I get 60000 - 70000 miles out of these.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hawkeye said:


> With 22,000 miles, they are wearing extremely well. The tread still looks new. I'll probably replace them with the same thing, but I don't see the need until I get 60000 - 70000 miles out of these.


I have around 18,000miles on the 16in Firestone FR710's but don't think I would get more than another 15,000 out of them. I will probably replace in the fall with another all season/maybe even a low rolling resistance tire.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

So far so good with the few wimpy snow storms (if you could call them that) here in Denver this winter. My previous car was better with dedicated snows, but so far I am happy with the stock GY tires this winter. I may pop for a set of winters next year if I can find a deal on another set of rims this summer.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Gumby said:


> I also have been in the tire industry my whole life that's why I am looking at the tires. I would like to hear others thoughts.


If you've been in the tire industry your whole life I would like to hear YOUR thoughts! 

'12 Eco MT here in Ottawa Canada, OE GoodYears on it, doing OK so far but not what I would call "inspiring" performance in the snow. "Getting By" would be more like it. Since the car is basically new with new tires I decided to struggle through a winter on the stock AS tires and see how it goes. This is the first winter I've driven on AS tires in probably 14-15 years.

I will likely put winter tires on the stock rims next fall and then get a dedicated set of summer wheels/tires the following spring.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gumby said:


> I live in the Pocono mountains and we have had several different size snow falls. I also own a 2012 and a 2013 Cruze and both cars have OE Firestone tires. I am very disappointed with how poorly both of my cars handled in the snow. My wife and I were just discussing replacing the OE tires with a different manufacture because of how poorly they handled. I also have been in the tire industry my whole life that's why I am looking at the tires. I would like to hear others thoughts.


If you live in a region that has regular snowfalls, I would very highly recommend you look into a dedicated snow or snow/ice tire for the winter months. I live in the Chicago area and have found that a Blizzak tire works excellently and allows me the stopping and turning traction and security that even the best all-season tire will not touch. Replacing tires becomes a more simple matter if you purchase a set of steel wheels ($200 for all 4) for the Cruze and keep your snow tires on those wheels, making it easier to switch back to your all-season wheels/tires as spring draws near.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> I have an Eco automatic and have been very pleased with the Goodyear Assurance tires. We've had snow and ice, and they haven't had any trouble. With 22,000 miles, they are wearing extremely well. The tread still looks new. I'll probably replace them with the same thing, but I don't see the need until I get 60000 - 70000 miles out of these.


I'm right with ya! My 2012 ECO manual has 34K on it now and the tires still have 9/32" all around on them! I just had it in a couple weeks ago for a oil change and tire rotation. They confirmed it then. They also handle very well in the snow imo. I live in a circle that is always last to get plowed. Last week we got 5 inches easy. I drove out of the driveway and right through it without even starting to spin. I am VERY impressed with the way my Cruze handles the snow. ESPECIALLY after I came from a 2002 Jetta TDI. That car was HORRIBLE in the snow or less it had snow tires on it. These Assurance tires are wearing very slow and handle awesome not to mention super quiet down the highway! :eusa_clap:


----------



## gottaride68 (Jan 15, 2013)

I've got the 1.4T, my car is 16mons old, I'm running on the stock all seasons, up here in the Great White North, Fort Mcmurray Alberta....and I'm Lovin' it!!!!!! Not a problem yet. Ya i gotta say, having some snow tires would be good....but why waste the money. My secret, is to not ride on the common path of the road. I ride on the soft, rough, edge where the grip is.
Good luck CRUZE'ERS
PS...this season, this is the most snow I've seen up here...We have at least 4ft as of right now, this past week, the roads/hyways have been "schite", the worst yet....and still rolling....speaking of which, I gotta go hit the road now.....


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I'm really surprised at your thoughts on the 16in Firestone FR710's, I find them to be superior to most other all season tires I have tried in the past. Where I live we sometimes get powder, other times heavy wet snow. I find I have no issues getting around at all in under 6inches. Any more snow than that I would be bottoming out the car so tires wouldn't make much difference.


Yes I was really suprised with the Firestones also I expected them to handle much better then they did. I am well educated on tires after managing a Bridgestone/Firestone store for over ten years. I just started researcing my options on Bridgestone tires.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> If you've been in the tire industry your whole life I would like to hear YOUR thoughts!
> 
> To be honest with you I am strongly leaning towards buying two sets of the Bridgestone Blizzaks snow/ice tires for my cars. I have never been fond of Goodyear tires I never liked the way they handled or traveled in fact when I purchased my Dodge ram 1500 sport 4x4 and that had Goodyears on it and they were horrible in the rain so I immediately replaced them with Bridgestones and they had less then 1,000 miles on them. sounds crazy but at that time i was managing a Bidgestone/Firestone store at the time so it wasnt to expensive. Now with the Bridgestone Blizzak I was luck enough to test them at a promotion on an ice rink and they handled unbelivablely well on ice.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> If you've been in the tire industry your whole life I would like to hear YOUR thoughts!
> 
> '12 Eco MT here in Ottawa Canada, OE GoodYears on it, doing OK so far but not what I would call "inspiring" performance in the snow. "Getting By" would be more like it. Since the car is basically new with new tires I decided to struggle through a winter on the stock AS tires and see how it goes. This is the first winter I've driven on AS tires in probably 14-15 years.
> 
> I will likely put winter tires on the stock rims next fall and then get a dedicated set of summer wheels/tires the following spring.


Yeah, I was unimpressed with the stock tires in snow. We had a storm that dropped a couple inches of the dry stuff the first week we got it and it was surprisingly bad. My new Blizzaks and summer wheels just came in, so it's time to mount them and go.


----------



## gottaride68 (Jan 15, 2013)

One more Tip:

Shift into neutral when ya need to slow down, or come to a stop; stop signs, red lights etc. Get used to it, and practice this jus as you would step on the brake pedal, pop it into neutral....


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> My ECO MT (Goodyear Fuelmax Assurance V rated) tires are good in dry snow. However, they fare poorly in wet snow. I've been impressed with my ECO MT in the snow. Coming from a GM Versatrak AWD system in my Pontaic Montana which drove like it was glued to the snow through a Mitsubishi Lancer that was so-so in the snow, my ECO is very well behaved and predictable in the snow.


My 2012 ECO MT6 handles poorly in the snow. While it's not horrible, it does not give me much confidence at all while driving, and IMO it's the down-side of the LRR tires. I still have them at ~40PSI. Wheel spin is way too easy when starting off, and the ABS goes off frequently when i try to stop. I found engine braking is much easier then using the brakes in wet snow. My 2003 cavalier does better in the same weather, so I'll be driving that this winter, but next winter season I'll most likely be getting winter tires on 16" Cruze steelies.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mattwa said:


> My 2012 ECO MT6 handles poorly in the snow. While it's not horrible, it does not give me much confidence at all while driving, and IMO it's the down-side of the LRR tires. I still have them at ~40PSI. Wheel spin is way too easy when starting off, and the ABS goes off frequently when i try to stop. I found engine braking is much easier then using the brakes in wet snow. My 2003 cavalier does better in the same weather, so I'll be driving that this winter, but next winter season I'll most likely be getting winter tires on 16" Cruze steelies.


That's why it's called Low Rolling Resistant tires lol. They aren't a snow tire. To be honest....I drove mine once in the snow from work 50 miles away one night month ago when I least expected it to snow that much let alone at all that night because they hadn't said anything about snow all day in the forecast. .. and she handled **** good. Mines an eco too btw. So I think it has something to do with the driver or its all in your head. I guarantee if you put ur stabilitrak traction control on, you will have a different opinion. If u did this already and your still saying this, then chances are you don't know how to drive. Not trying to rattle your cage or anything, just trying to help you understand there's tips and tricks to driving on snow. If u came here in iowa right now in winter, you would be amazed how people drive when roads are shitty. I swear, when that first snowflake falls, everyone forgets how to drive lol. It's so sad I'm laughing hahahahaha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dwolson2 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a 2012 LT2 and I'm not very impressed with the traction. It does only have 6/32'nds in the front though. I am thinking about picking up some blizzaks or just better all season tires. My RWD Durango is more confidence inspiring than my Cruze. The D has blizzaks though.


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That's why it's called Low Rolling Resistant tires lol. They aren't a snow tire. To be honest....I drove mine once in the snow from work 50 miles away one night month ago when I least expected it to snow that much let alone at all that night because they hadn't said anything about snow all day in the forecast. .. and she handled **** good. Mines an eco too btw. So I think it has something to do with the driver or its all in your head. I guarantee if you put ur stabilitrak traction control on, you will have a different opinion. If u did this already and your still saying this, then chances are you don't know how to drive. Not trying to rattle your cage or anything, just trying to help you understand there's tips and tricks to driving on snow. If u came here in iowa right now in winter, you would be amazed how people drive when roads are shitty. I swear, when that first snowflake falls, everyone forgets how to drive lol. It's so sad I'm laughing hahahahaha


I never stated that they are comparable to snow tires, I know LRR tires sacrifice grip and traction for economy. I won't deny my driving style plays a part in it, however my Cruze, as is, is more sensitive to traction issues, again because of the tires.


----------

